# New Moots fork for 2011



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

Got a cryptic twitter post from Moots that they are going to a new fork for all road bikes in 2011 in place of the Alpha Q. Anyone have any info on what fork this will be? Want to get a RSL but have been told no forks until end of January 2011.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Edge 2.0


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Pardon - Enve.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't think so. they are going to the source overseas and having forks built (that's the rumor anyway)


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

edge 2.0 is sweet


----------



## arm017 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep it is from overseas spec'd to their tolerances. Grey finish.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Would be nice if they would sell just the fork to existing Moots owners.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

darwinosx said:


> Would be nice if they would sell just the fork to existing Moots owners.


Agreed and have voiced this a couple of times over on the Moots website.
Here is hoping.


----------

